# how likely is it that a blue phantom pleco might eat my plants?



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

what do yall think about blue phantom plecos being put in the same tank with plants? can it be done in yalls opinion?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo yeah, Plecos do well in planted tanks IMHO ...
I've got a ~6 inch common pleco in a moderately planted tank and he's as peaceful and happy as could be.
I seem to recall Tom Barr keeping blue phantoms specifically.


----------

